# Hornady unveils new Frontier Cartridge in 223 Rem and 5.56 NATO



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hornady unveils new Frontier Cartridge in 223 Rem and 5.56 NATO


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm sure they're not going to be for the cheap plinky shooter. I like Hornady i use it in most of my carry guns, it is on the high side in price. You do get what you pay for.


----------

